# Tournaments: Maui Invitational



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Maui Invitational*









November 21, 22 and 23, 2005

Printable Bracket
Tickets ​








vs.








Chaminde vs. MSU Game Thread  








vs.








Gonzaga vs. Maryland Game Thread 








vs.








Arizona vs. KU Game Thread  








vs.








Arkansas vs. UConn Game Thread  ​


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

KU all the way, you heard it here first!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

They're gonna have a tough time gettin past the first round.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

in Julian we trust!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Gonzaga all of the way, they have the most underrated freshman in the country in LG.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KJay

I doubt it

I want to see everyone's bracket here

Camb vs MSU Winner Michigan State
Zaga vs Maryland Winner Gonzaga
Arizona vs Kansas Winner Kansas
Arkansas vs UCONN Winner UCONN

Camb vs Maryland Winner Maryland
Arizona vs Arkansas Winner Arizona

Maryland vs Arizona Winner Arizona
Chamb vs Arkansas Winner Arkansas

Michigan State vs Gonzaga Winner Gonzaga
Kansas vs UCONN winner UCONN

Gonzaga vs UCONN Winner Gonzaga
Kansas vs Michigan State Winner Kansas

Champ Gonzaga
Runnerup UCONN
3rd Place Kansas
4th Place Michigan State
5th Place-Arizona
6th Place-Maryland
7th Place-Arkansas
8th Place-Chamb


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*uCash Prizes!!!​ *

I'm not making another bracket for you guys like I did in the Coaches vs. Cancer thread. Just copy and paste what kansasalumn did. The prizes are the same.

1st place: 5,000 uCash points
2nd: 3,000
3rd: 1,000


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> Zaga vs Maryland Winner Maryland
> 
> Champ Gonzaga


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm not giving points for loser's bracket games

1st Round
Chaminade vs. *MSU*
*Gonzaga* vs. Maryland
Arizona vs. *Kansas*
Arkansas vs. *UConn*

Semi's
MSU vs. *Gonzaga*
Arizona vs. *UConn*

Final
Gonzaga vs. *UConn*

*Winners in *bold*


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> I'm not giving points for loser's bracket games
> 
> [*Winners in *bold*



Understandable, I just want to fill in brackets. I am a geek that way


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> KJay
> 
> I doubt it
> 
> ...



Just about how I have it...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Just about how I have it...



how ever I was very tempted to have MSU beat Gonzaga and UCONN beat MSU to win.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

1st Round
Chaminade vs. *MSU*
*Gonzaga* vs. Maryland
Arizona vs. *Kansas*
Arkansas vs. *UConn*

Semi's
*MSU * vs. Gonzaga
*KU *vs. UConn

Final
*MSU* vs. KU


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KJay said:


> 1st Round
> Chaminade vs. *MSU*
> *Gonzaga* vs. Maryland
> Arizona vs. *Kansas*
> ...


wow, do you really think KU can go to the finals? that is optimistic. or biased.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm biased as hell when it comes to KU. I think if they catch breaks it can happen. Freshman is just a title, we've seen over the past 10 years that freshmen can deal with pressure alot more now.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

1st Round
Chaminade vs. *MSU*
*Gonzaga* vs. Maryland
*Arizona* vs. Kansas
Arkansas vs. *UConn*

Semi's
MSU vs. *Gonzaga*
*Arizona* vs. UConn

Final
*Gonzaga* vs. Arizona

*Winners in bold


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Winners Bolded*

Chaminade vs *Michigan State *
*Gonzaga* vs Maryland
*Arizona* vs Kansas
Arkansas vs *UCONN*


*Michigan State* vs Gonzaga
Arizona vs *UCONN*


*UCONN* vs Michigan State


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Chaminade vs *Michigan State*
Gonzaga vs *Maryland*
*Arizona *vs Kansas
*Arkansas* vs UCONN


*Michigan State* vs Maryland
Arizona vs *Arkansas*


*Arkansas* vs Michigan State

I swear I'm not biased.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Chaminade vs *Michigan State*
*Gonzaga* vs Maryland
*Arizona* vs Kansas
Arkansas vs *UCONN*


*Michigan State* vs Gonzaga
*Arizona* vs UCONN


Arizona vs* Michigan State*


Thats me!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

HogsFan1188 said:


> Chaminade vs *Michigan State*
> Gonzaga vs *Maryland*
> *Arizona *vs Kansas
> *Arkansas* vs UCONN
> ...


ok KJay's prediction I can take with Kansas to the final game b/c KU has talent and a coach. ArKansas wining it all now that is optimistic.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Chaminade vs *Michigan State * 
*Gonzaga* vs Maryland
*Arizona* vs Kansas (gotta be a homer  )
Arkansas vs *UCONN*


*Michigan State * vs Gonzaga
Arizona vs *UCONN*

*
UCONN * vs Michigan State


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> ok KJay's prediction I can take with Kansas to the final game b/c KU has talent and a coach. ArKansas wining it all now that is optimistic.



Talent? Yes, lots of it.

Coach? Not so much.


Stan Heath better at least get em to the tourney.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

you don't like stan?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

HogsFan1188 said:


> Talent? Yes, lots of it.
> 
> Coach? Not so much.
> 
> ...



why you are not so high on Bill Self?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

no I think he was talking about Arkansas man.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

TM said:


> you don't like stan?


It's not that I dont like the guy, and he's done a great job recruiting. He's really close to having both Al Jefferson and Thad Young (both slipped away). He just hasn't really produced yet.

But this year he finally has some experience on the team. They lost alot of games last year by 3 points or less and I think that this year they should be able to win those kinds of games, especially with Ronnie Brewer leading the team.


----------



## LTownDiesel75 (Nov 12, 2005)

Cham vs. MSU-winner-MSU
Gonz vs. Mary-winner-Gonz
Ariz vs. Kan-winner-Kan
Ark vs. UConn-winner-UConn

MSU vs. Gonz-winner-MSU
Kan vs. UConn-winner-UConn

MSU vs. UConn-Winner-UConn

Maui Invitational Champion-Connecticut Huskies


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll go with Chaminade to win their tourney.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Cham vs. MSU-winner-MSU
Gonz vs. Mary-winner-Gonz
Ariz vs. Kan-winner-Arizona
Ark vs. UConn-winner-UConn

MSU vs. Gonz-winner-Gonzaga
Kan vs. UConn-winner-UConn

Gonzaga vs. UConn-Winner-Gonzaga

Maui Invitational Champion-Gonzaga


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Cham vs. MSU-winner-MSU
> Gonz vs. Mary-winner-Gonz
> Ariz vs. Kan-winner-Arizona
> Ark vs. UConn-winner-UConn
> ...



I am assuming you menat ariz vs Uconn inthe semis


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Yep - just filled in the winners games.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I'll go with Chaminade to win their tourney.


 HAHAHA they need to do that again, hopefully to UCONN


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

1st Round
Chaminade vs. MSU
Gonzaga vs. Maryland
Arizona vs. Kansas
Arkansas vs. UConn

Semi's
MSU vs. Gonzaga
Kansas vs. UConn

Final
Gonzaga vs. Kansas

Champ: Kansas

*Winners in bold

Uconn got legal trouble, MSU just lost to Hawaii by 22!!!(overrated). I think the winner comes from the UA-KU or UM-Gon matchups


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan State lost by 20 to Hawaii tonight. Dare I say, they are overrated and ripe for the plucking.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> Michigan State lost by 20 to Hawaii tonight. Dare I say, they are overrated and ripe for the plucking.


It's the jinx I mentioned in my final 4 predictions. I had Texas over them in NC game.

I heard one of their players went down which could've helped this upset. I forgot the name of who it was.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

To cramps I think it was. No one is injured. However, when you go to Maui you have to be prepared for that and drinks tons of water (or gatorade).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> To cramps I think it was. No one is injured. However, when you go to Maui you have to be prepared for that and drinks tons of water (or gatorade).


really? i heard whoever it was was taken out on a stretcher. that would be minor for just cramps. and Izzo was pissed cuz fans booed that the game was delayed when they took him off the court in it.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

UNC was so overrated last year when they lost to Santa Clara. Them and their fat center, an erratic PG, a soft PF, a headcase SG, and a coach that can never win it all.

MSU will be fine.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

CodyThePuppy said:


> UNC was so overrated last year when they lost to Santa Clara. Them and their fat center, an erratic PG, a soft PF, a headcase SG, and a coach that can never win it all.
> 
> MSU will be fine.



Well there are a lot of differences between Michigan State and UNC from Last year. They don't have 1 player who can take over a game and lead them IMO, UNC had Raymond Felton, Sean May, Rashad Mccants.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

AC has been installed to the gym


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man Mich St better not lose.. It will kill me to see the team I picked to win lose in the first round to a team that has never won the first round.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> really? i heard whoever it was was taken out on a stretcher. that would be minor for just cramps. and Izzo was pissed cuz fans booed that the game was delayed when they took him off the court in it.


yes, i believe it was cramps. izzo said he was in pain from "his head to his toes" or something to that effect.

bout time they got AC


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

1st Round
Chaminade vs. *MSU*
Gonzaga vs. *Maryland*
*Arizona* vs. Kansas
Arkansas vs. *UConn*

Semi's
MSU vs. *Maryland*
Arizona vs. *UConn*

Final
*Maryland* vs UConn


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Michigan St vs Chaminade Game Thread :wave:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

fancy fancy... im impressed


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone else want to reconsider their MSU picks? I did.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> 1st Round
> Chaminade vs. *MSU*
> Gonzaga vs. *Maryland*
> *Arizona* vs. Kansas
> ...


Maryland over Gonzaga......

haha


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Maryland over Gonzaga......
> 
> haha



it could very happen


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

1st Round
Chaminade vs. *MSU*
*Gonzaga* vs. Maryland
Arizona vs. *Kansas*
Arkansas vs. *UConn*

Semi's
*MSU* vs. Gonzaga
Kansas vs. *UConn*

Final
*MSU* vs. UConn

*Winners in *bold*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sure what thee heck.. I'll make predictions.. I'm not usually good at that..

Chaminade vs Michigan State - MSU
Gonzaga vs Maryland - Gonzaga
Arizona vs Kansas - Arizona
Arkansas vs UCONN - UCONN

MSU vs Gonzaga - MSU
Arizona vs UCONN - UCONN

MSU VS UCONN

UCONN!!


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

full day of College basketball on ESPN because of this tourny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KJay said:


> full day of College basketball on ESPN because of this tourny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They're also showing Texas-WVU on at 7 on espn2 from a different tourney. That should be interesting as well.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

oh yeah, basketball is back!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> They're also showing Texas-WVU on at 7 on espn2 from a different tourney. That should be interesting as well.


I am going to the winner of that game on Tuesday night


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kansas-Arizona Game Thread


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Its getting close to game time. 

This is such a huge game.

Go hogs.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Best Tournment Ever!!!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

yuk. Thank goodness it was not a blow out. Kansas played very very sloppy. Arizona played sloppy too. saw some little good things but mostly UGLY. I did not expect KU to win, but not to lose like this.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Robinson is an absolutely brutal point guard. One of the worst I have ever seen at "handling" on offence.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Arkansas cut it to 4 and is only down 6 at the half.

Brewer is just as good if not better than Gay.


Time for some hog magic!!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

HogsFan1188 said:


> Arkansas cut it to 4 and is only down 6 at the half.
> 
> Brewer is just as good if not better than Gay.
> 
> ...



I think right now he is better than Gay.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> yuk. Thank goodness it was not a blow out. Kansas played very very sloppy. Arizona played sloppy too. saw some little good things but mostly UGLY. I did not expect KU to win, but not to lose like this.


I don't think that Kansas is going to do much this year.....They're too young and lack leadership..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Robinson is an absolutely brutal point guard. One of the worst I have ever seen at "handling" on offence.



actually he is our 2 guard


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Robinson was attempting to handle the ball against the press last night, and he looked absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Rudy Gay looked ridiculous last night. I'd take him over Brewer. Brewer is good though. 

Arkansas looks to be pretty good this yr. They showed something coming back.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> actually he is our 2 guard


He seemed to be playing the point in the 7 or 8 minutes I watched of the game. But perhaps it is as JW said he was an extra ballhandler. Either way when he had the ball even in the half court press, the offsece was just useless.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Arkansas just pwn3d Kansas for a huge win. Brewer had another huge game even after struggling in the first half but scored over 20 again. He has had at least 22 pts in all 3 games this year.


I now have official confirmation that Ar-kansas is better than your Kansas.

Next up: Maryland.


Go hogs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HogsFan1188 said:


> Arkansas just pwn3d Kansas for a huge win. Brewer had another huge game even after struggling in the first half but scored over 20 again. He has had at least 22 pts in all 3 games this year.
> 
> 
> I now have official confirmation that Ar-kansas is better than your Kansas.
> ...



pwn3d? it was by one point haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Arizona-UCONN 

anyone wants to comment about how ****ty we look tonight, go do so there :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> Arizona-UCONN
> 
> anyone wants to comment about how ****ty we look tonight, go do so there :biggrin:


Still waiting arent ya? :laugh:

Michigan State vs Gonzaga has been a damn classic. Amazing game.. Just amazing.. 

TRIPLE OVERTIME


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Morrison with 41... yikes. Ager's been as impressive, IMO, especially considering the fact he's player over 25minutes with 4 fouls. Best Maui game ever? I'm guessing the UVA-Chaminade game is its only rival.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Suton blows the wide open layup, great play blown.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Wow, that ended ugly. I thought he got hacked.

edit: seeing the replay, he just lost the ball.

Good game!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No call there.. Good call IMHO.

ZAGA wins the WOWIE in MAUI!!!!

Wow..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

we all saw that same thing last night in the WVU-Texas. An official would be an idiot to make a call like that at the end of the game. And you were right, Hall - He just lost the ball. I'm casting my vote early ~ Maui MVP = Adam Morrison

We'll come up with our own All-Tourney team following the game tomorrow night.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Folks, you just witnessed one of the greatest games in the history of the NCAA. Morrison and Ager back and forth all night. In many seasons, you won't get a game this good...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Still waiting arent ya? :laugh:
> 
> Michigan State vs Gonzaga has been a damn classic. Amazing game.. Just amazing..
> 
> TRIPLE OVERTIME



lol, yeah really. Worth it though. 


And yep, that game was amazing. Arizona-UCONN won't be 1/4 of that.


Morrison is making it known early he wants to be Player of the Yr. Very impressive.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:curse: 

We're doing some of the same ****. How stupid are some of our players? 

Seriously, Chris Rodgers doesn't know how to play basketball. Wish we bench him. But he's play solid defense and it's probably only reason he is out there. But if he needs to stop taking these ******* shots.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone see that KU-Ark game? I just heard KU lost. I'm a bit surprised.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I was surpised that Arkansas won too. very good game. I expect KU come out 1 and 2 for maui, but not this route. there were a few plays that cost the game.

Man Brandon Rush is now my new favorite Jayhawk though. 


This is a young team, I expect it, but Kansas should've won the game


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Not surprised by the Arkansas - Kansas game at all. I had Arkansas ranked higher in the preseason then Kansas.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

that was a hell of a game between Gonzaga and michigan state.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

TM said:


> Anyone see that KU-Ark game? I just heard KU lost. I'm a bit surprised.



Can we never get any respect?  


I'v been saying this is a good team we have this year.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I seriously don't understand what is wrong with Arizona's guards. Has Lute Olson given them an offense to run? For practice, do they just full-court scrimmage the entire time? Adams and Rogers are embarrasing themselves in this tournament. Of course, it isn't like the bench rotation was any less selfish. I'm surprised Lute hasn't gone to his walkons...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am giving arkansas respect, but I think KU should've won. I give all the respect to the Hogs, but I think KU should've won


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> I am giving arkansas respect, but I think KU should've won. I give all the respect to the Hogs, but I think KU should've won



Maybe, but that was damn good defense there at the end.


Also, I'd like to add what a hell of a tough run this is: UCONN, KU, and Maryland in 3 days. Wow.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

That very well may be the greatest gonzaga game ever, it may have topped the arizona game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I seriously don't understand what is wrong with Arizona's guards. Has Lute Olson given them an offense to run? For practice, do they just full-court scrimmage the entire time? Adams and Rogers are embarrasing themselves in this tournament. Of course, it isn't like the bench rotation was any less selfish. I'm surprised Lute hasn't gone to his walkons...


You forgot Shakur. His shot selections are ridiculous. They're definitely got the "Run-and-Gun" part down, they've just negelected to work on the part where they make baskets.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

This is the first time I've watched Brewer play. Kid has great hands, although I don't know if "the best in the nation" (as deemed by Rick Majerus)... I'm tired of watching out of control basketball though. Apparently not too many guys know what a good shot is anymore.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Have you all realized that we'll be seing the top 2 SF's in the nation play against each other tonight? ... I'm guessing that the guard play is what really makes a difference tonight. Ravio / Pargo need to take it to that freshman... Bataista may have his hands full with Boone, assuming they match up. Heytvelt going to be the difference make in the post?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Horrible no call on that travel.. Amazing.. MSU and Arizona to overtime.. Dont see how the Spartans win this.. They are gonna be extremely exhausted.. We'll see..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I've been anticipating Gonzaga-Uconn. See Morrison and Gay on the same court. 2 POY candidates. Should be good.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

It's on, everyone get off your computer and watch it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dang. Almost perfect. I don't know why I went back and changed my pick to KU over Zona.

1. TM (20)
2. Brian Cook (18)
-. XFactor (18)
4. dissonance19 (16)
-. LTownDiesel75 (16)
-. JuniorNaboa (16)


----------

